# Happy Birthday to HawgHeaven and kojo



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope you both have a good one, you are friendly members and we value your input.


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Guys! Enjoy the day in every way!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 14, 2007)

....................... Happy Birthday ..........................................


----------



## ozark rt (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## msmith (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday hope you both have a great day.


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## monstah (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday HawgHeaven and kojo! Make it a great one!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday HawgHeaven and kojo!!! Hope you have many, many more.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 14, 2007)

HawgHeaven and kojo
Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 14, 2007)

♪♫ Birthday Song ♪♫

Happy birthday to you, 
My smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s thin and blue,
Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll throw on a fatty and drink a beer for you too!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday and wish you both many more.


----------



## wilson (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday HawgHeaven and KOJO!!!! May God Bless You with Many More!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks y'all! Now, what would rilly make my day is getting that Lang 84 on Craig's List...


----------



## billybones (Nov 14, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 14, 2007)

Hawg  &  Kojo:

Happy B'day to both of you.  Have a great  day and start by treating yourself to something special.  You deserve it.  Sure glad someone keeps track of these things.  I would have never known.  

And Hawg,  check your 'In Box".  I e-mailed you a new Lang.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skip


----------



## flagriller (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

You da' man!!!


----------



## monty (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Guys!

Hope you enjoy this day to its fullest potential and many more to come!

Cheers!


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday ya'll. Hope ya'll got your way all day.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Guys...
Hope ya had a great day.....


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 14, 2007)

TO YOU BOTH!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 14, 2007)

* I can't top Lisa, so I second what she says. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have a great day! Hawg, did you get it yet???*


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hawg and kojo!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope... not yet.


----------



## allen (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hawg and kojo


----------



## ron50 (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you both, and many many more!


----------

